# Any expierience with dyel?



## Grinch (Oct 29, 2017)

Just seeing if anyone has anything good to say


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 30, 2017)

"Yeah, mostly 12oz curls til failure"

If you're talking about a lab, never heard of em.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 30, 2017)

Grinch said:


> Just seeing if anyone has anything good to say. Btw it stands for devils yellow elbow lifts and it's a routine of sorts



There ya go.


nope cant say I've heard of it and a google search turns no results. Where'd you find it


----------



## Caballero (Oct 31, 2017)

Any lab on that shady ass board that starts with a B & ends with a P can kick rocks!!!!! All scammers and rats!!!!! Hell they even took in Hammer after he got busted with his name change to "Prime Pharm". Sad and pathetic! As for the gear it would be a huge gamble imo....GL


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 31, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Any lab on that shady ass board that starts with a B & ends with a P can kick rocks!!!!! All scammers and rats!!!!! Hell they even took in Hammer after he got busted with his name change to "Prime Pharm". Sad and pathetic! As for the gear it would be a huge gamble imo....GL


Dyel is a lab? This dude was saying it's a lifting routine the other day

edit: excuse my posts on this thread, I shoulda read where it was posted in.


----------



## Grinch (Oct 31, 2017)

Local guy says its good. I dont think he does bloods though. I just cant justify that gamble. 

12 oz curls.....man thats good.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 31, 2017)

Grinch said:


> Local guy says its good. I dont think he does bloods though. I just cant justify that gamble..


I will say they did have a decent rep a few years ago man. If you have personally dealt with your "local guy" and trust him then maybe roll the dice. If it's just "lip service" then yeah I would be a little hesitant too.
Hope it works out for you in the end. GL


----------



## geogroup (Nov 1, 2017)

From a new guy this may not mean a whole lot but I first used DYEL when they were on a very small private board. Always had an awesome sale going on. 
Yes, bop sucks. I was banned for saying too many mean and truthful things about Hammer. Pain sent me a pm telling me I was gone and telling me to go back to the shit board I came from. Pain has found his niche...providing a platform for scamming sources to sell their wares with impunity while at the same time protecting them by editing and deleting derogatory posts as well as posts that simply tell the truth.
The latest shitbag source to take refuge is IA(int anabolics). IA was caught altering results from SIMEC and posting the doctored results at ASF.
Boards like BOP, ProMuscle, OLM, and the like...can't forget HU which is owned by Community pariah, D-RED...these boards have legit sources mixed in to help lend legitimacy to them.
DYEL is also on decent boards like SG and muscle and science. The guy behind dyel isn't big on personality but he is long on integrity, solid gear, and is in it for the long haul. 
A ringing endorsement from the new kid...have a good day All.


----------



## wallyd (Nov 2, 2017)

I’ve been using Dyel for about a year now & I know a few others using his products. Not a single one has had any problem with the gear. Have a sent it off to be tested? No I haven’t but it’s definitely working for me & the handful of guys I know personally that are running it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2017)

first ever hearing that ridiculous name for a line of steroids


----------



## Caballero (Nov 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> first ever hearing that ridiculous name for a line of steroids



That's cuz your missing out of being a member too all these AMAZING scamming Bullsh*t boards!  Where you will find all the Unicorn labs you want Zeig. :32 (16):Smh lol


----------

